# World record elk - oh my goodness



## doenightmare (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm speechless(for a change) 575 gross


----------



## hnter270 (Sep 29, 2006)

wow that is amazingly big


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 29, 2006)

That would have been a good'un next year


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 29, 2006)

Why did he shoot that lil'ol'thang for. Needed a couple of years to grow 





















Man thats a HOSS


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## dutchman (Oct 1, 2006)

That beast done up in a shoulder mount would pull a feller's wall down!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 1, 2006)

I surely hope this ain't no photo sho[p elk!!!
cause that thank is huge like dutch said that could pull a wall down.


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Oct 1, 2006)

What a fine wapiti...........wow.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 1, 2006)

Lets see you fit those horns in your den above the fireplace!


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 1, 2006)

You'd have to hang that mount down by the floor to keep from poking a hole in your ceiling!


----------



## Racor (Oct 1, 2006)

I think I'd actually have to cut a new doorway to get that boy up on my walls!  

Nice looking bull.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 2, 2006)

Ah, those guys are posed 5-6 feet behind those antlers to make it look bigger............... 

Not that it needs any help!  Man what a beast of an elk!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Oct 2, 2006)

That is truly amazing, I can't wait to get the details.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2006)

gimme a wall to put that beast on!


----------



## miller (Oct 2, 2006)

Unreal! That is a huge animal, What state?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 2, 2006)

It was taken in S GA near where muddyfeet saw his black panther.  Some are saying it's fake because the shadows don't match up. Looks real to me. Killed in Selway-Bitterroot wilderness which I think is in Colorado?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 2, 2006)

If thats legit...the record will stand forever...

Im shaking my head...naaaaa


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, what a monster. Imagine how tired that bull was toting that rack around all the time...


----------



## Adirondacker (Oct 2, 2006)

kevincox said:


> Lets see you fit those horns in your den above the fireplace!



Time to build a room AROUND that thing.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is what the P&Y world record looks like...

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?page=h_fea_elk_AZ_Patterson_05-06


----------



## texwilliams (Oct 2, 2006)

Can you say awesome... (if it is real)


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 3, 2006)

Where are some facts on this animal? I can't get excited until its well established it didn't come off a large highfenced preserve out west. There is a lot of this going on nowadays.
The Selway-Bitteroot is not in Colorado its in Montana or Maybe Idaho. It may cross state lines and be in both.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 3, 2006)

*Same bull?*

If this is the same bull, it's from a high fence ranch in Idaho.

http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2005/10/18/amazing-502-world-record-bull-elk/


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 3, 2006)

*Not EVEN CLOSE to same....*



doenightmare said:


> If this is the same bull, it's from a high fence ranch in Idaho.
> 
> http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2005/10/18/amazing-502-world-record-bull-elk/



Your picture is of a typical 8 x 8.

The one in the first picture is a 9 x 12 (only from what I can see in the picture). Mass and length of tines are much greater too.


----------



## Gadget (Oct 3, 2006)

Doesn't look anything close to the one in the first picture


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 3, 2006)

Taken from the B&C web site...

This photo is circulating the internet at World's Record pace. The text accompanying the photo states that it was taken in the Selway Wilderness in Idaho with a bow and scores somewhere between 530-575. 
B&C is reserving judgment on this bull. If this bull were, in fact, taken as a natural, free-ranging, wild, native elk from the Selway region of Idaho, it would be approximately 130-150 inches bigger than any elk ever recorded from that region.

UPDATE: Some sources (not yet verified) are pointing to a canned hunting facility in Quebec as the location of this bull, rather than a free-ranging elk in Idaho.


----------



## reylamb (Oct 4, 2006)

B&C has another update, with another picture of this bull eating oats out of a bucket.......

http://www.boone-crockett.org/news/trophyWatch.asp?area=news


----------



## Gadget (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep.............. I figured as much;  trying to pass themselves off as hunters.





reylamb said:


> B&C has another update, with another picture of this bull eating oats out of a bucket.......
> 
> http://www.boone-crockett.org/news/trophyWatch.asp?area=news


----------



## dutchman (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe not a fair chase kill, but he'd still wreck a wall ifn' you weren't careful.


----------



## nc/ga hunter (Oct 7, 2006)

Had a friend who was out there hunting at the sametime and it's legit and fair chase.


----------



## JerryC (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't believe your friend. My close contact with Montana fish and game says it was a high fence kill. -JerryC


----------



## displacedhntr (Oct 8, 2006)

*Not Fairchase.*

Well it is not a photo shopped elk but it will not make the record books.  I pulled this off of another site.  Sad that someone would try to pass it off as a real hunt.


Here's the latest to surface on the big bull...

Oct. 5, 2006

By Rich Landers
Outdoors editor
The Spokesman-Review

News travels fast by the Internet and e-mail. So do rumors and lies.

The latest hunting-related fib to come across my computer screen is a
photo of two hunters with a monster elk accompanied by this message:

"This Elk was killed with a bow in the Selway-Bitterroot Wilderness. He
green scored 575 .... He has an unbelievable outside spread of 79
inches. This is the biggest bull ever taken with any weapon."

The reference to the Selway is the first clue that at least some of the
information is bogus.

"That was a big red flag to us," said Brad Compton, Idaho Fish and Game
Department big-game manager who also had received the digital image.
"That would be 150 points bigger than any bull that's ever come out of
the Selway. It's too farfetched."

"Anybody who knows anything about Selway elk could take one look at
that
bull and know that information is wrong," said Ryan Hatfield of the
Boone and Crockett Club in Missoula. Hatfield, who just finished
researching and publishing a book about trophy elk taken in Idaho, said
he'd received at least 150 e-mails regarding the so-called Selway elk
in the past few days.

After some sleuthing on Tuesday and a tip from a game rancher in
Riggins, I found the source of the photo and the bull: Laurentian
Wildlife Estate, which has operated as a shooter-bull ranch for six
years near Mont Tremblant, Quebec, Canada.

In a telephone interview, Laurentian manager Tony Barber (at left in
the
photo) said his California client killed the bull earlier this year
inside the 1,000-acre estate, which is enclosed by a game-proof fence
to hold the domestically produced elk and red deer.

The elk is a Manitoba strain, not the Rocky Mountain subspecies native
to Idaho, Barber said while offering the following details.

The bull was 10 years old and weighed 595 pounds. Its non-typical
antlers had 12 points on one side, 9 on the other with an outside
spread of 79 inches.

The bull has been monitored closely as it matured. "We picked up its
shed antlers last year and they measured 516 (Boone and Crockett
points)," Barber said.

Here are other numbers to ponder:

Barber said the bull's Boone and Crockett score is at least 560 green,
that is, before the drying and shrinkage required for official scoring.
(Two unofficial measurers scored it 566 and 561 green, he said.)

For comparison, the Boone and Crockett world record bull, found floating
dead in Upper Arrow Lake, British Columbia, scored 465 2/8.

The biggest fair-chase bull to be taken by a hunter came from Arizona.
It scored 450 6/8.

Cost to hunt elk on the Quebec shooter-bull operation starts at $4,900,
but prices for trophy bulls are negotiated, as Barber put it, "into the
high five-digits."

If the unofficial measurements hold up, the bull's dry-score antlers
"would be the biggest ever taken by a hunter," Barber said.

Most sportsmen, however, take exception to his reference to "hunter."

Indeed, sportsmen who hunt the old-fashioned way for elk that run wild
and free won't have to compete in the official North American record
books against this farm-raised specimen.

"Boone and Crockett does not keep hunting records of animals that come
from behind escape-proof fencing," Hatfield said.


----------

